# new grower, DWC hydroponics...ANY HELP WANTED



## smok d herb (Oct 20, 2008)

i am new to growin hydroponically as opposed to the standard soil method. i have already purchased all the materials for the grow which includes: 

(2) 5 gallon storage totes
(4) 4" plastic planters ( i plan on drilling 10-12 holes in each)
(1) aeration pump for the bubblage (20 - 60 gallon double output)
(1) 8' line tubing
(2) bubble stones
(1) 5lb bag of lava rock.
(4) peat germinating circle things 
(4) 18" T5 flourescent growing lights
(1) 1.5 lb GH MaxiGrow
(1) 1.5 lb GH MaxiBloom

i have already began the process and have everything put together. I plan on having a total of (4) plants, (2) in each unit.  I am a little skeptic about a few things though. 1st off, will my lava rock be a sufficient enough growing medium? Will a (5) gallon tote be room enough for (2) plants?  How long will the seedlings take to sprout (germinate)? How high should i fill the water and how far should the peat germinating thing to be submerged? lastly, how much and how often should i add the maxi grow and the maxi bloom? 

Oh yea... if there is anyone who knows some tricks to having a better chance of a female please let me know as i have had many crops have full males throughout.  Sux right?!

ANY HELP WOULD BE GREATLY APPRECIATED!!!:2940th_rasta: 

THANKS AND GOOD LUCK TO ALL!!!


----------



## Tater (Oct 20, 2008)

You can do 2 plants in a five gallon but I wouldn't veg them long.  I do 8 in a 40 liter tub but I go 12/12 after one week of veg on a rooted clone.  You should be ok though just keep the veg time short.  Don't try to grow monsters in there or you'll be in trouble.  Also if you get a male and female in one pot separating them can be a pita.


----------



## smok d herb (Oct 20, 2008)

thanks bro, if i let the veg state grow for prob. 3 weeks to a month do you think this would be okay.  also i am growing in a closet (well ventilated with fans)  i heard a rumor that you could almost encage your plants in chicken fencing, etc. to keep them from being a nusence.  i would like to do this after a month or two to still have use of my closet for clothing.  would this be a problem do you think?


----------



## HydroManiac (Oct 20, 2008)

peat slows down your plant growth get some rockwool


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 21, 2008)

smok d herb said:
			
		

> thanks bro, if i let the veg state grow for prob. 3 weeks to a month do you think this would be okay.  also i am growing in a closet (well ventilated with fans)  i heard a rumor that you could almost encage your plants in chicken fencing, etc. to keep them from being a nusence.  i would like to do this after a month or two to still have use of my closet for clothing.  would this be a problem do you think?



There is a growing method called scrog that utilizes a screen of some kind to keep an even canopy.  It works well in smaller spaces.  I have 2 plants going now in a 10 gal DWC that takes up a 2 x 2 space. Do a search for scrog or screen of green.  Chek out the DIY, hydro, and cultivation sections for more info.  

On using a closet:  Remember that when you put your plants into flowering they are going to have to be someplace that you can maintain absolute undisturbed darkness for 12 hours.


----------



## Weeddog (Oct 21, 2008)

Also you might want to remember your cloths may start smelling like a skunk, which I think smells really good.


----------



## smok d herb (Oct 22, 2008)

Shoot!  My reservoir tanks began to have a little bit of an algae build-up around the border.  I added 30 ml of 3% H2O2 to each 5 gallon tank with my nutrients....the algae has died but i dont want to poison off my plants either..have i put to much H2O2?  As well i now have sealed all cracks so if there is anymore build-up i will just paint the boxes....any help would be appreciated... thanks


----------



## smok d herb (Oct 22, 2008)

as i mentioned before, i am still wondering if anyone knows any little tricks to be more succesful with getting females....??? Thanks


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 22, 2008)

smok d herb said:
			
		

> as i mentioned before, i am still wondering if anyone knows any little tricks to be more succesful with getting females....??? Thanks



Here is a link to a sticky:  http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=21546


----------



## smok d herb (Oct 22, 2008)

i love the scrog you have built.  i have 2 five gallon reservoir tanks, it would probably be a little bit smarter for me to have 2 setups i suppose.  do you think you could tell me some of the materials i would need for a storage tote exactly like yours except only 5 gallons vs. your ten gallon setup.  thanks for all the help, you're amazing


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 22, 2008)

Hey, thanks!

A 5 gal res won't be that different than a 10 gal res--everything is just a bit smaller.  PVC is cheap and easy to work with.  I use 2 dual outlet air pumps and ait stones in the res.


----------

